# color?



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorrel Sabino, It looks like she has sabino lacing up her legs from the angle of the pic.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

A sabino red roan....


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

I would have to say sabino red roan - I definitely see some roaning in the coat.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with sabino.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I have to agree with the sabino red roan. He's georgous by the way!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Supermane said:


> A sabino red roan....


Never heard that term before! Pretty horse though.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Chestnut roan, as well as sabino (the markings show sabino characteristics).


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

I think he's sabino because I've heard that sabinos have a blaze and white legs and their coat has grey hairs throughout kind of like a red roan or a blue roan......if not he must be red roan


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

red roan


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

looks like a roan sabino color to mee


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

He looks like a Sabino, chestnut based. To be sure I'll ask if his face is roaned also? True roans have solid heads. By that I mean the colored part does not roan out. Also a true roan will change as they shed. My bay roan is very bay looking in winter, sheds nearly white then is a rich roany mix in summer. But her face is brown(bay). I had a chestnut/sorrel sabino that looked a lot like your horse in coloring.. Sabino is a pattern where the white markings are jagged. Not all sabino patterned coats are roaned. I think all or most of the Clydsdales are Sabino. High jagged white legs, usually dark coat on top with maybe splashes of white underneath on the belly. Normally a lot of white on the face, bald is common, white muzzle continueing to the bottom lip/chin..  

He's pretty, btw.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

sabino red roan


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I would say red roan, but it looks like there's sabino markings on the legs.

Sabino red roan. =)


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

sorral, red roan or chestnut


----------

